# Anyone have doggles k9 optix?



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

I want to get some of these for miss leila. Just wondering if anyone had them, what size should i order?? 
Dog Sunglasses, K9 Optics, Doggles, Dog eyewear


----------



## guccigrande (Apr 17, 2011)

I have the brown, the pink and the aviator doggles
They all need to be a size XXS 
Initially I bought one in xs, but had to exchange it because it was massive for a little chi's head


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

I was going to order xs. It says "chihuahua" under breeds xs fits. Leila has a super tiny head though. hmmm....


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

All mine fit into the XXS INCLUDING Laurel so I bet that's what you need for Leila too


----------



## Jack Jack's Mom (Nov 19, 2010)

I am so glad you posted that website. I've been wondering where the cute doggie sunglasses came from.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

guccigrande said:


> I have the brown, the pink and the aviator doggles


this post in no good without pics........


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

We have the xxs in pink. This is Mia sporting them....she is about 7 lbs


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

2Cheese said:


> We have the xxs in pink. This is Mia sporting them....she is about 7 lbs













that is the cutest thing EVER.... I am thinking of getting Chico a pair and now I KNOW I will.... thanks for the pic!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

awww mia looks adorable!!  They do look big i am so glad you put that pic up. Like I said, Leila has a really small head, muzzle, etc. I am sure she would need xxs. I am not even positive they would fit


----------



## guccigrande (Apr 17, 2011)

jan896 said:


> this post in no good without pics........


Haha!
well we are moving so they have been packed away in boxes
I will post pics of the pink one and the black aviators hopefully in 2 weeks once we finish unpacking everything
Meanwhile, I will repost prada wearing the brown doggles photo again (only photo I have of her atm wearing doggles)









I know they have to be an XXS
I bought the XS because it said that it will fit chihuahuas but had to return it
Don't get me wrong the straps fit because they are adjustable, but the glasses look SO BIG on a little chis face 
Thats why I recommend the XXS and not the XS
but it is your choice in the end

P.s in the photo prada is wearing the brown doggles in XXS


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

Lacey has a really small head....smaller than a lemon. Ill have to take a picture of her wearing them


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

Thank you for sharing!! :hello1: 

I've always wanted to get Hershey the sunglasses type for a long time now but didn't want to pay extra for shipping. She has the original doggles shown below, size XXS.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I TRULY just scared my girls by laughing so hard at these photos! Hope would NEVER wear these. She'd scratch her face off to remove them.
Oh your babies are all so cute in them!!!


----------

